# [Fxx] code import POI via USB? (Navigation, for import speedcam POI)



## jguedes (Sep 1, 2008)

Is possible import speed cameras to CIC with BMW ROAD MAP EUROPE PREMIUM WEST (BMW F11 2012)?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jguedes said:


> Is possible import speed cameras to CIC with BMW ROAD MAP EUROPE PREMIUM WEST (BMW F11 2012)?
> 
> Thanks


No. Manipulation of Map Data to include Red Light Cameras or Speed Cameras is only possible with older DVD based Navigation system like CCC and not newer Hard Drive based Navigation Systems like CIC.


----------

